# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Γενικό Πρόβλημα Internet

## filitsa

Καλημέρα σήμερα 4/6/21 το πρωί γύρο στις 07:00 δεν είχα καθόλου Internet έκανα επανεκκίνηση στο router επανήλθαμε μέτρηση γραμμής download 10,22 Mbps και upload 10,50 Mbps ping 11 σε γραμμή vdsl 100 έκανα και reset το router τα ίδια ενημέρωσα Vodafone και είπανε ότι έχουν και άλλοι πρόβλημα περιοχή Αθηνα κεντρο Σταθμό Λαρισης καμπίνα Vodafone.

----------


## dreamkey

Κοντά με σένα είμαι και εγώ. Σε 50άρα γραμμή από εκεί που κατέβαζα σταθερά με 6,7Μ από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη κατεβάζω με 600Κ !! :Facepalm:

----------


## filitsa

Τελικά τι έγινε με την γραμμή εγώ ακόμα τίποτα τα ίδια εδόθη βλάβη.

----------


## dreamkey

Τα ίδια. Ενώ ο συγχρονισμός είναι σωστός Up:5639/Down:56320 kbps λες και μου έχουν βάλει κόφτη στο κατέβασμα, έχει πέσει στο 1/10, δεν πάω πάνω από 600-700 KB. Είμαι 2 χρόνια σε VDSL, πρώτη φορά παρουσιάζεται κάποιο πρόβλημα.  :Frown:

----------


## filitsa

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα και σε μένα λες και υπαρχει κόφτη ο συγχρονισμός είναι σωστός και σε μένα ήρθε και τεχνικός και το είδε και έδωσε βλάβη στην καμπίνα θα δούμε .

----------


## pavlos13

Έχει κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το internet από το αστικό κέντρο αγίας παρασκευής?
Έχω vdsl 200 από καμπίνα και κάθε μισή ώρα περίπου κόβετε.χάνει την ip οχι τον συχρονισμό..μετά από restart και κάνα 15 λεπτό επανέρχεται
Από τις βλάβες που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι είχαν πρόβλημα αλλά ''μόλις αποκαταστάθηκε''
εδώ και 3 ώρες είμαι στο τηλ και κάνω restart.reset αλλαγές καλωδίων κτλ. Με το ζόρι το δήλωσαν βλάβη αλλά αποτι κατάλαβα από δεύτερα θα το δουν, οπότε όλο το σκ έτσι θα πάει....

----------


## spanaks

Με Cosmote είχε διακοπή χθες πρωί και σήμερα από το πρωί. 
Μου έδωσαν data, άρα φαντάζομαι θα αργήσει...

----------


## dreamkey

Το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε τελικά μόνο του σήμερα αργά το απόγευμα.  :Smile:

----------

